# Mother's Day Card Reveals



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

OK Gang, go for it - let's see the Mother's Day Card Exchange. I will post mine tonight.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:blink: Awwww Walter I was hoping you would get the honors but I understand work comes first! :w00t:

:tender: A huge :ThankYou: to Al, Michelle, Amber, Emily, Sasha and Sassy! :hugging: The card is awesome, I love it! :wub:

* 1st pic= Aviannah keeping the card safe from me opening early. (I think Walter paid her in green-beans and ice cream) :HistericalSmiley:
* 2nd= Proof I did not open it early! :aktion033:
* 3rd=How adorable is this card! :happy:
* 4th= From such a sweet and caring family! :wub: 
* 5th= Aviannah has to check it out :yahoo:
* 6th= She is checking and tasting now 
* 7th= The card is lip licking Avi Approved! :w00t:
* 8th= No card was harmed in the taking of these pictures! :smrofl:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How sweet is that - Michelle - wow. I love it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That is such a sweet card, perfect! and of course the pup trying to taste it, adorable too.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

FYI: The 6th picture is missing but it was close to the same as the 5th so I think we are good without it! :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Card reveal for Sandi.


Sandi you are the tops

Here is the card:















And here is the note that is included inside:

Mommy,

You care and you worry about us, even when we are well. When we look into your eyes we see a love deeper than the great trenches in the ocean, a love reaches the furthest expanses of space. Remember this year how sick we were and how you cared and loved and watched over us? You will never know how comforted made us feel. We are here for you too, mommy. We offer our love and our hearts to get you through your darkest days. We love you mommy, with every breath we take and every lick of your face. You make us whole, so we asked our cousin Luck to write a funny little poem for you to show you how we feel:


We leave you little presents everyday
Though not the type you can keep
Just the kind that lets you know we’re OK
And that we love you a heap
You are not just our world, you are everything plus
You are our universe, our infinity plus one
But we know that you don’t want too much of a fuss
Just know we love you a ton

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Card reveal for me

So excited, what a wonderful card to receive. Thank you Lynne and Angel - that was so sweet and so very creative. I loved the poem. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> Card reveal for Sandi.
> 
> 
> Sandi you are the tops
> ...


Awesome, I love it! :wub: Cousin Luck has skills in writing. :w00t: Reading it made me chuckle and tear a bit.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is Jodi snuggled up and showing me his Mother's Day card, my sweet baby helped pick out the perfect card. I love it! Thank you for helping him, although I am not quite sure who it is. The card came from Austin...hmmm who could it be?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> Card reveal for me
> 
> So excited, what a wonderful card to receive. Thank you Lynne and Angel - that was so sweet and so very creative. I loved the poem. Thank you so very much.


Love it Walter, Lynn you and sweet Angel did a great job! :wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Maglily said:


> Here is Jodi snuggled up and showing me his Mother's Day card, my sweet baby helped pick out the perfect card. I love it! Thank you for helping him, although I am not quite sure who it is. The card came from Austin...hmmm who could it be?


Brenda the card is so cute and Jodi is just adorable! :wub: I just love seeing all the creative ideas!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

And here is the verse inside, the other photo was blurry.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The girls were so excited that their Auntie Paula helped them pick out a card!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Brenda the card is so cute and Jodi is just adorable! :wub: I just love seeing all the creative ideas!


Aww thanks, this is fun.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Maglily said:


> And here is the verse inside, the other photo was blurry.:wub::wub::wub:


:wub: Love it! :wub:



maggieh said:


> The girls were so excited that their Auntie Paula helped them pick out a card!!!


Awwwww :wub: the girls look so proud with card! :wub: Aunt Paula did a wonderful job helping them! :aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> :blink: Awwww Walter I was hoping you would get the honors but I understand work comes first! :w00t:
> 
> :tender: A huge :ThankYou: to Al, Michelle, Amber, Emily, Sasha and Sassy! :hugging: The card is awesome, I love it! :wub:
> 
> ...



That’s adorable how Avi is helped my. Lol 
Glad you love it. 
I loved it so much I almost kept it for myself. 
Posting mine in the morning.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Card reveal for Sandi.
> 
> 
> Sandi you are the tops
> ...


Swoon in a pile of tears. . . very sweet thoughts. . . what a nice way to be remembered!! Thank you Lucky!!!!!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww, all the cards are so sweet. All of you did a wonderful job! Meaning all our sweet puppies!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry I didn’t get this posted until today , had a cardiac cath yesterday. 
I messed up on writing it from the pup’s perspective. My bad. Missed the part about opening it before Friday. 
I gotta get on SM more often so I don’t mess up the fun.
Our card is from Mags, Sweetness and Tessa. 

I actually ordered this sane card a few weeks ago because I loved it. Lol
Came with a sweet note from the babies too❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

Touched my heart because two of my bBies pictures here , Rylee and Bitsy are at the bridge.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maggie that was so sweet. This is so much fun. It is all so uplifting.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

how on earth did little Maddie know she could find her auntie all the way in Canada to help her give her mommy a beautiful Mother's Day card, and book mark.
NOTICE HER AUNTIE EVEN REMEMBERED HOW MUCH I LOVE HUMMINGBIRDS

Brenda and little Jodi, THANK YOU for making my momma's day so special:wub:

Jodi make sure you give momma kisses tomorrow.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jodi nailed it - what a perfect description of you.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

michellerobison said:


> That’s adorable how Avi is helped my. Lol
> Glad you love it.
> I loved it so much I almost kept it for myself.
> Posting mine in the morning.


Thank you again! It is simply perfect!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

michellerobison said:


> Sorry I didn’t get this posted until today , had a cardiac cath yesterday.
> I messed up on writing it from the pup’s perspective. My bad. Missed the part about opening it before Friday.
> I gotta get on SM more often so I don’t mess up the fun.
> Our card is from Mags, Sweetness and Tessa.
> ...


Michelle I am so happy you got that card, how awesome and perfect did that turn out! Twinsies now :wub: Maggie you and the fluffs did a wonderful job! :aktion033:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Matilda's mommy said:


> how on earth did little Maddie know she could find her auntie all the way in Canada to help her give her mommy a beautiful Mother's Day card, and book mark.
> NOTICE HER AUNTIE EVEN REMEMBERED HOW MUCH I LOVE HUMMINGBIRDS
> 
> Brenda and little Jodi, THANK YOU for making my momma's day so special:wub:
> ...


Paula that card is perfect, love it! :wub: Brenda and Jodi did a fantastic job. :aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> Sorry I didn’t get this posted until today , had a cardiac cath yesterday.
> I messed up on writing it from the pup’s perspective. My bad. Missed the part about opening it before Friday.
> I gotta get on SM more often so I don’t mess up the fun.
> Our card is from Mags, Sweetness and Tessa.
> ...


Michelle, I’m so glad you liked it! Your babies are so precious to you that I wanted to include the ones who are angels too!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Denise, thank you so very much for helping Angel & Annie pick out their Mother's Day cards. I LOVE them! Each one is so very special! (I'm sorry that I am running way behind.)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a great card and Lynne your card to me was special.

Speaking of special -http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/265274-please-look-my-mothers-day-card-most-special.html. Paula posted about some dear features that Brenda added to the card she sent Paula.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

angel's mom said:


> Denise, thank you so very much for helping Angel & Annie pick out their Mother's Day cards. I LOVE them! Each one is so very special! (I'm sorry that I am running way behind.)


These cards are so cute and sweet. That's a neat idea to have a card from each.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

angel's mom said:


> Denise, thank you so very much for helping Angel & Annie pick out their Mother's Day cards. I LOVE them! Each one is so very special! (I'm sorry that I am running way behind.)


You are welcome Lynn! No worries on running late ever. I am just happy if the cards put a smile on your face!



Maglily said:


> These cards are so cute and sweet. That's a neat idea to have a card from each.


The little girls love helping make cards and helping me out with all types of things when they come over for visits! They are so awesome!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry I didn't take part but I have my paws full with my little foster, Lucky. I just LOVE seeing these cards so much. I hadn't realized that they were from the dog's perspective. Such a cute idea. A few brought a tear to my eye; others a big smile. :chili::chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so happy to see all these beautiful cards. They are so touching.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

The card exchange looks like fun. I haven't ever participated yet for lots of reasons, 1st one being I have no idea how to go about getting involved in these types of exchanges, and #2nd being I am crazy busy. Nice to look at others cards though!


----------

